
Reddit Offline in EU 9am-5pm in Support of Don't Wreck the Net - OJFord
https://dontwreckthe.net/
======
OJFord
GDPR has already 'challenged' the open internet, by causing many American
websites to decide it's simply not worth it, and just block European access,
as discussed previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17714152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17714152)

~~~
ToFab123
Good. Gives room for competition and creation of alternatives to the American
sites we are pested with right now.

